# Pastors who just focus on feel good sermons...



## DKO (Aug 27, 2007)

The whole Juanita Bynum incident got me to thinking. It's unfortunate that some of the pastors that have a large following tend to focus only on "feel good" sermons and not actually teaching doctrine and the Word. I watched Joel Osteen from Lakewood Church in Houston on Sunday and for 20 minutes he went on and on with stories about how you should watch what type of friends you keep in your circle. While he had very valid points, I was disturbed that he never mentioned Jesus Christ, mentioned very briefly only 1 scripture and never discussed how it relates to the Word of God. 

I know he has a huge following but I just don't see how he could help me grow in my relationship with Christ when he isn't preaching from the word. My pastor always talks about preachers who like to just preach "feel good" sermons but never digs deeper into some of the other teachings that God has for us that may not feel good but it's from the Word. He also always says to read the bible for yourself so that you can discern what others are saying to know if they are in fact speaking the truth. 

Do you find preachers who focus on the "name it and claim it" theme but fail to discuss the human responsibility aspect, or the "feel good" sermons but never really disect scripture and relate it to the word of God to help you grow in your relationship to Christ? I'm just curious.


----------



## sunnydaze (Aug 27, 2007)

Before I even opened your thread I knew who you were referring to.

I went to Lakewood for a little over a year. At the beginning, I found it refreshing, but after a while I grew tired of it. Yes I practice LOA, but if I am in church, I want to hear the word and then a story of how it applies to my life. It seemed like it was all LOA type thinking with a random verse thrown in for good measure.


----------



## cutebajangirl (Aug 27, 2007)

To me a lot of these big preachers act more like life coaches than gospel teachers.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 27, 2007)

OP...I understand what you are talking about...I've been a member at one of those churches and based on my expeirence it's just a feel good for the "moment". As believers we need scripture because that is what is going to keep us in the long haul. The crazy thing about it is that I couldn't remember the feel good message when I left church property but I could remember a scripture during some rough or down times. And that's what saved me...the word of God. The bible is true about the word being sharper than any two edge sword.


----------



## Twisties (Aug 27, 2007)

This is the situation:  
*2 Timothy 4:2-4 (New International Version)*

*New International Version (NIV)* 
2Preach the Word; be prepared in season and out of season; correct, rebuke and encourage—with great patience and careful instruction. *3**For the time will come when men will not put up with sound doctrine. Instead, to suit their own desires, they will gather around them a great number of teachers to say what their itching ears want to hear. 4They will turn their ears away from the truth and turn aside to myths.*


----------



## janeemat (Aug 27, 2007)

Dance4days said:


> The whole Juanita Bynum incident got me to thinking. It's unfortunate that some of the pastors that have a large following tend to focus only on "feel good" sermons and not actually teaching doctrine and the Word. I watched Joel Osteen from Lakewood Church in Houston on Sunday and for 20 minutes he went on and on with stories about how you should watch what type of friends you keep in your circle. While he had very valid points, *I was disturbed that he never mentioned Jesus Christ, mentioned very briefly only 1 scripture and never discussed how it relates to the Word of God. *
> 
> I know he has a huge following but I just don't see how he could help me grow in my relationship with Christ when he isn't preaching from the word. My pastor always talks about preachers who like to just preach "feel good" sermons but never digs deeper into some of the other teachings that God has for us that may not feel good but it's from the Word. He also always says to read the bible for yourself so that you can discern what others are saying to know if they are in fact speaking the truth.
> 
> Do you find preachers who focus on the "name it and claim it" theme but fail to discuss the human responsibility aspect, or the "feel good" sermons but never really disect scripture and relate it to the word of God to help you grow in your relationship to Christ? I'm just curious.


 
Girl I have to agree with this.  Joel Osteen is a very practical preacher, in other words "feel good".  I too listen to him some Sunday mornings and there are times when I don't even hear a scripture mentioned.  I do enjoy listening to him at times but I'm could not be a permanent part of that type of service.  I need the "GOSPEL" preached, line by line, precept by precept.  Just preach JESUS!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 27, 2007)

There's a 'balance' with everything that we do in life in order to be healthy and productive spirt, soul and body.

Yes, while Joel Olsteen preaches 'warm fuzzies', he still preaches Jesus Christ and God's principles...*not* the LOA. Bear in mind the loa is "Lorded Out Achievements"... God's principles used by man and not giving God the glory for it. Instead man and the universe are glorified...false gods. 

This is what concerns me. When we were 'preaching' without the postitives, everyone complained AND rebelled against that as well. We were being too harsh and judgemental and preaching fire and brimestone sending everyone to hell. We needed a balance but without compromise.

For Chrisitians only, in comparing Joel Olsteen in using the loa (which he's not...for it's not the loa which gets the credit or glory for his messages) however, I'm trying to understand the reason for the loa the world's way and not that of Jesus Christ. Jesus paid it all for us, not some. So why acknowledge some ways of Jesus for our needs and then go to the world for other means of self-existance? Why go to the 'world' and join them with the loa when as Christians we should be going to God instead and giving Him total glory for the very principles which have been stolen from Him and called 'man's own? Hmmmm, we're not any better than those we accuse. 

There's a Holy Balance and there is order much needed in the Church. Yes, the Church is many ways has gone astray and way off the straight and narrow path. It's us and not just the preachers who are doing so. For what spirit do we bring into our worship; what are we bringing from the world into the House of God? Isn't it 'us' with whom the congregation fellowships with more so than the Leadership on a personal basis? 

We keep looking and judging what Leadership is doing, but what are WE doing as well? Are we behaving as Holy ans we expect them to behave? 

I ask this of myself as well as others. I too am guilty of judging the Leaders 'fallen' or taken captive by the world. But what am I doing as well which is just as much as fault as theirs? 

No one here can point at any leader unless we ourselves have biten the dust upon which the cross was staked upon. What I call Olsteen, Jakes, Long, Bynum, Weeks, White, and the many, many others...I also have to look into the mirror and name myself among them. 

Be they wrong? Perhaps?  Should we be made aware and be on guard?  Of course.  But then so should others be on guard regarding us as well.  I've stated much in the negative these past few months about many, and yet I've come to the conclusion that...

We are none...*none of us*...so Holy...holier than they are. The only difference is that they are before the world and we are hidden; even behind this forum, our true selves are hidden. We need to forewarn each other about ourselves.

Peace and blessings...


----------



## sunnydaze (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi Shimmie,

When I mentioned LOA type I meant the "focus on the positive and it will come back to you" aspect of it, which is fine, but I wanted/needed to hear more. Not judging Lakewood, just stating why I grew tired of it.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 27, 2007)

sunnydaze said:


> Hi Shimmie,
> 
> When I mentioned LOA type I meant the focusing on the posititive and it will come back to you aspect of it, which is fine, but I wanted to hear more. Not judging Lakewood, just stating why I grew tired of it.


I understand and I want to clear up that this is not about you in any personal way. As you read my post it's talking about the entire body of Christ, including me.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 27, 2007)

Shimmie- you made some valid points....

Just for clarity my intent was not to bash any leaders...I was speaking based on my experience. You are right we need balance and the word of God gives us that which is edification, rebuke, and encouragement.

Be Blessed (HUGS).


----------



## hair_wit_favor (Aug 27, 2007)

I agree, there should be some balance--


----------



## DKO (Aug 27, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> There's a 'balance' with everything that we do in life in order to be healthy and productive spirt, soul and body.
> 
> Yes, while Joel Olsteen preaches 'warm fuzzies', he still preaches Jesus Christ and God's principles...*not* the LOA. Bear in mind the loa is "Lorded Out Achievements"... God's principles used by man and not giving God the glory for it. Instead man and the universe are glorified...false gods.
> 
> ...


 
ITA that it is a balance and that their motivational style of preaching can be useful. I guess what concerns me moreso is people who themselves don't read the Word and revere these pastors almost as if they were God. So many people in the world are hurting and looking for something to fill the void and I guess I just feel for those who latch on to this style of preaching without also incorporating the Word. But there is a human responsibility added and the pastors cannot be blamed for those who don't read the word.


----------



## janeemat (Aug 27, 2007)

I still say preach the "GOSPEL"!  Some of it will automatically make you feel warm and fuzzie and some of it won't.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 27, 2007)

Dance4days said:


> ITA that it is a balance and that their motivational style of preaching can be useful. I guess what concerns me moreso is people who themselves don't read the Word and revere these pastors almost as if they were God. So many people in the world are hurting and looking for something to fill the void and I guess I just feel for those who latch on to this style of preaching without also incorporating the Word. But there is a human responsibility added and the pastors cannot be blamed for those who don't read the word.


I so agree with you. I really do. There are many who 'hear' the warm fuzzies only and think that's it and are not receiving the TOTAL word. Hence another danger of the loa (and Christians); for many are hurting, seeking, in need of much and they latch onto weak promise of self manifestations and thinking they don't need God.  

We so need God's word to balance us and to 'keep' us balanced. 

This heartbreaking news with Prophetess Bynum and Bishop Weeks is a pivotal mark for where each of us 'stand' in our walk with God. The world and other forums are 'watching' us here. Look at the numbers of views. I am so convicted by many of my comments regarding these recent events. For I have torn down the Whites (Randy and Paula) and others in leadership. AND I want to be mindful of what I say further and checked on it. 

For these are the very same persons whom God used to bring us up out of many a depression and oppression of the enemy. While we can point out flaws in their messages, these same messages were the very ones who lifted our hearts and pushed us to carry on and kick satan out of his place where he was tormenting us. They still prayed prayers that sustained us and we still benefit from their ministries for we are each now here well able to get through yet another day. 

God through Joel, Juanita, Thomas Weeks, TD Jakes, was able to speak to the hearts of each of us here at one time or another which got us through. We can't throw them out because they continue to bless others. 

I'm not crowning them for only Jesus gets the crown and glory for all. But I am sorely vexed for my 'mouth' against them. If we need to heed warnings so be it. But let be without malice or condemnation of the very wings that kept us high above the reach of the enemy who is STILL out to devour us in any way that he can. satan will not be glorified. God is already doing His cleanup...all we need to do is cover our brothers and sisters in loving prayers. 

I love all of you. Mind you... I AM NOT Without Sin; not by an inch. I'm just not joining the world in running these men and women of God down. We're not of the world. We have a much richer heritage and we will show it to all who watch us.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 27, 2007)

PinkPebbles said:


> Shimmie- you made some valid points....
> 
> Just for clarity my intent was not to bash any leaders...I was speaking based on my experience. You are right we need balance and the word of God gives us that which is edification, rebuke, and encouragement.
> 
> Be Blessed (HUGS).


  I know precious one.  You have a 'heart' for God and it's a pure one.  I see this in each and everyone of you.  I truly do.  I just wanted us to 'stop' before satan continues to use us any further.  

For our words are as God's words as we are in His express image and we have too much power of the tongue.  No more power will be given to satan to run any of us in the Body of Christ down.   

Again...I know your pure hearts; each of you.  :heart2:


----------



## loved (Aug 27, 2007)

Dance4days said:


> The whole Juanita Bynum incident got me to thinking. It's unfortunate that some of the pastors that have a large following tend to focus only on "feel good" sermons and not actually teaching doctrine and the Word. I watched Joel Osteen from Lakewood Church in Houston on Sunday and for 20 minutes he went on and on with stories about how you should watch what type of friends you keep in your circle. While he had very valid points, I was disturbed that he never mentioned Jesus Christ, mentioned very briefly only 1 scripture and never discussed how it relates to the Word of God.
> 
> I know he has a huge following but I just don't see how he could help me grow in my relationship with Christ when he isn't preaching from the word. My pastor always talks about preachers who like to just preach "feel good" sermons but never digs deeper into some of the other teachings that God has for us that may not feel good but it's from the Word. He also always says to read the bible for yourself so that you can discern what others are saying to know if they are in fact speaking the truth.
> 
> Do you find preachers who focus on the "name it and claim it" theme but fail to discuss the human responsibility aspect, or the "feel good" sermons but never really disect scripture and relate it to the word of God to help you grow in your relationship to Christ? I'm just curious.



I watched this broadcast yesterday and noticed the same thing. I am looking for a new church home for the same reason; the feeling that services were becoming an emotional experience w/ the word as an afterthought. After the emotional high wore off, I still needed to be fed.


----------



## sunnydaze (Aug 27, 2007)

janeemat said:


> I still say preach the "GOSPEL"! Some of it will automatically make you feel warm and fuzzie and some of it won't.


 

My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Glib Gurl (Aug 27, 2007)

OP - this is the reason why I left my old megachurch.  Even though the music was banging and the services were really spectacular, the preaching was nothing but name-it-and-claim-it, blab-it-and-grab-it . . . and even though I did think the teaching was biblically sound, it focused almost exclusively on the Old Testament -- stories of victories over enemies in battle and whatnot.  Very rarely did we talk about Jesus Christ.  This situation led me to my new church.  In terms of its teachings, it is completely focused on the gospel while also being practical.  The only thing is that it's rather granola . . . we don't have a choir (just an ad-hoc worship team that I participate in from time to time) and we sing worship music . . . I really miss the firey beat of contemporary gospel music.

That's really what I need - a black church with awesome praise & worship that STILL gets to the heart of the message of JESUS . . . . 

Anyone know of any churches like that in teh DC area?


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 27, 2007)

I like my church because the pastor actually has bibical application to the point that he has lecture notes typed out with fill-in the blanks.  I feel like I'm in school learning something instead of a scripture or two thrown at me while a peacher gives a sermon.


----------



## loved (Aug 28, 2007)

Glib Gurl said:


> OP - this is the reason why I left my old megachurch. Even though the music was banging and the services were really spectacular, the preaching was nothing but name-it-and-claim-it, blab-it-and-grab-it . . . and even though I did think the teaching was biblically sound, it focused almost exclusively on the Old Testament -- stories of victories over enemies in battle and whatnot. Very rarely did we talk about Jesus Christ. This situation led me to my new church. In terms of its teachings, it is completely focused on the gospel while also being practical. The only thing is that it's rather granola . . . we don't have a choir (just an ad-hoc worship team that I participate in from time to time) and we sing worship music . . . I really miss the firey beat of contemporary gospel music.
> 
> That's really what I need - a black church with awesome praise & worship that STILL gets to the heart of the message of JESUS . . . .
> 
> Anyone know of any churches like that in teh DC area?


 
I am visiting now, but if you ever find a good 1  w/ a good balance in the DC are, please PM me. Right now I am visiting in PG County.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Aug 28, 2007)

Glib Gurl said:


> OP - this is the reason why I left my old megachurch. Even though the music was banging and the services were really spectacular, the preaching was nothing but name-it-and-claim-it, blab-it-and-grab-it . . . and even though I did think the teaching was biblically sound, it focused almost exclusively on the Old Testament -- stories of victories over enemies in battle and whatnot. Very rarely did we talk about Jesus Christ. This situation led me to my new church. In terms of its teachings, it is completely focused on the gospel while also being practical. The only thing is that it's rather granola . . . we don't have a choir (just an ad-hoc worship team that I participate in from time to time) and we sing worship music . . . I really miss the firey beat of contemporary gospel music.
> 
> That's really what I need - a black church with awesome praise & worship that STILL gets to the heart of the message of JESUS . . . .
> 
> Anyone know of any churches like that in teh DC area?


I looooove my church for this reason in particular.  My pastor teaches and preaches GODLY LIVING!  Everyone knows that you will reap what you have sown, but part of the sowing is loving, caring, witnessing, having a heart for people, and living as Christ did.  That's what my pastor preaches.  You should see us sometimes at bible study and on Sundays, we are flipping so much from scripture to scripture and I often have 4-5 pages of notes on things I want to research later on.  My church is in Baltimore GG, but I love it and we definitely get the WORD of God straight from the Bible!  We also have awesome praise and worship, outreach, a day care center, a school, a food and clothing bank, a bible college, a strong youth ministry.  I thank God everyday for leading me to this church!


----------

